# Best Fish Finder Around $150?



## Ward603 (Sep 6, 2008)

I got a different boat and I need a fish finder and transom mount transducer. What is the best route to go for around $150. I know that doesn't get me much but it's all I have to spend on one. I've read that most people have a lot of trouble with the customer service with lowrance so i would rather stay away from them. I just want to make sure I don't buy something that is a p.o.s. ya know?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Check these out. I think their price on the eagle 320 is a misprint. It ain't worth 74 LARGE.


http://www.hodgesmarine.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=1&RefineBy_Manufacturer=EAGLE&click=10


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

I have to go look but I have a fish finder that I would be willing to let go for like $50 shipped to you. It is brand new never used it came on my boat when I bought it and has been in a closet for a few years. I will pull it out tomorrow and post pics and details on it.


----------



## Ward603 (Sep 6, 2008)

Let me know on that one you have Iowa. Does eagle make a decent product? I had one on my old boat that shorted out all the time but that was due to a wiring error by the previous owner.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I would recommend Eagle. I've had 3 of them and never had complaint number one.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Ward603 said:


> Let me know on that one you have Iowa. Does eagle make a decent product? I had one on my old boat that shorted out all the time but that was due to a wiring error by the previous owner.


Eagle isn't a bad product just the low end of Lowrance. Yeah I'll let you know tomorrow on the unit I have. No GPS just FF and Transducer as well as all wiring and booklets.


----------



## Ward603 (Sep 6, 2008)

I really appreciate the info guys. It's nice talking to people with actual experience with products.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

July 09 I got a low end Lowrance x67c. Paid around 190. Used it Aug-Nov. So far, very happy with it. Fishin Erie and inlands.

My prior was an older Eagle480 I think. B&W. 

While B&W gives ya all the needed info, I have found the color does give much more specific info....easier to read and interpret....even with smaller screen. Spend some time and learn the difference between B&W and color units.

Eagle/Lowrance are all the same organization and as far as I can tell, they make nothing themselves. It's all contracted someplace....mostly China it seems. 

Good luck picking. Sadly, it seems no one on the low end makes their own stuff.....so quality is a crap shoot for the end user.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Ward I sent you a PM with the info. http://www.navmanmarine.net/Navman/Templates/productinformation.aspx?id=4535
I believe that it is the Navman 4431. I still have some boxes to go thru but it is here somewhere.


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

if you go to west marine and bring proof from a web site they will match the price. just got a simrad ap14r autopilot for my new boat. west marine was asking around $1795, hodges had it for 1520 including shipping, took in the paperwork and they ordered it right up. i like having someone i can talk to face to face if a problemcomes up


----------

